# I NEED A GOOD HONEST VET...



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

About a week ago, I noticed my dog limping lightly. I figured he stepped on something so i checked his paw...nothing there so i decided to watch him and see if it got any better.. it has not..in fact he has gotten worse.. he holds it off the ground and occasionally puts a little weight on it but that's it.. it does not seem to bug him other than he wont use it.. what i am looking for is an HONEST vet who wont rip me off. Any suggestions would be great... thanks in advance for your help.... BTW my dog is a 5 year old Beagle...


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

where you at??????????????????????????????


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess that would help... I am in riverton.... but can honestly go anywhere within reason..


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Alcor Cresta Veterinary Hospital
Dan Good, DVM
801-255-7159
7407 South 900 East

My sister has used him for many years and recommended him to me and I have now used them for 4 or 5 years and would highly recommend them to anyone. Only place I've been that seems to really care about your animals, not just a profit. Small place, 1 doctor not a huge clinic that you never know who your going to see.

PM sent.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of my customers, Hillside Vet at 7100 S 2300 E, Michelle Schilling DVM, just tell her I sent you! Great practice, but she is way on the east side, so that may cost a little more than the cheapest one around??


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

We got connected to Salt Lake Spay and Nueter through our work with a rescue organization. Dr. Daines is a good guy and we always get good prices from him. They are a full service clinic, not just the Spay and Nueter jobs.
I have NO IDEA how he treats the non rescue public, but if you tell him that he was recommended to you by Pet Samaritan a while back, it might help you.
They are located in Murray right off State street, don't have the exact address at the mo, but they are in the book.
Good luck with your Beagly Beagly whichever way you go.


----------

